# O1 Drill Rod?



## TrxR (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi I am going to be building a lead core cutter to cut lead wire. I was thinking about using O1 drill rod as insert for different size lead wire. Now my question is do you think the drill rod would be a suitable material for this and do you think it would need to be hardened? I am attaching an example of what I am thinking about. 






Thanks


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 31, 2020)

O-1 will be fine for this purpose. It you're not going to harden it, it makes no difference which steel you choose. Given that the material being fed is lead, it may not matter much, depending on how many millions you are making. If you encounter a problem with lead transfer onto the steel, hardening and polishing may be necessary.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 31, 2020)

This.......


----------



## cbellanca (Dec 31, 2020)

I made a .358 sizing die for cast lead bullets from 1" CRS without hardening. 
Sized thousands of cast bullets over the years with no noticeable wear. I would expect the edges of your shear may be exposed to more wear.  Depending on use I would recommend to harden the cutting dies.


----------



## hman (Dec 31, 2020)

In case you don't need to fabricate your own, you might find that drill bushings are the way to go.  They're hardened and precisely sized. The "renewable bushing" style from Carr-Lane or "removable drill bushings" from McMaster or "slip fixed" from Grainger might be especially suitable - you can get several different ID sizes, all with the same OD, and accommodate different diameters of lead wire.


			Drill Bushings | Carr Lane
		









						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com
				





			https://www.grainger.com/category/machining/drilling-and-holemaking/drill-bushings


----------



## whitmore (Dec 31, 2020)

TrxR said:


> Hi I am going to be building a lead core cutter to cut lead wire. I was thinking about using O1 drill rod as insert ...


If this is  metallic lead wire, I'd just use a chisel.   A wood chisel, or pocketknife, goes through it like... soft lead.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 1, 2021)

Like hman said,  I used a drill bushing.   You can get them in almost any size for just a few bucks. 
Here is the one I built. 
Joe


----------



## TrxR (Jan 1, 2021)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> Like hman said,  I used a drill bushing.   You can get them in almost any size for just a few bucks.
> Here is the one I built.
> Joe
> 
> ...


With the drill bushing is only one end slightly bevled and the other end square? As I would think your would want the square edge to square edge for a good clean cut.  From what I can seen in the picture only one end is beveled. 

Sorry for the dumb question but I have never used a drill bushing but they look like they would be the perfect option for this. 

Yours are press fit in I assume? if so how much of an interference fit is needed? Also what size wire are you cutting and what size bushing are you using?

Thanks


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 1, 2021)

I think one side is beveled.   I  may have pressed it in and ran the mill across it.  Now I have a surface grinder.  
I  think the bushing is a. 195" diameter.   I believe the wire is 187".  

Joe


----------



## TrxR (Jan 1, 2021)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> I think one side is beveled.   I  may have pressed it in and ran the mill across it.  Now I have a surface grinder.
> I  think the bushing is a. 195" diameter.   I believe the wire is 187".
> 
> Joe



Thanks i will be using for 30cal bullet cores .250 wire so im thinking a 17/64 bushing. Dont have a mill or surfsce grinder. Do you think a 4x52 belt sander would work? If not i think i know someone  with a surface grinder or atleast a mill.


----------



## hman (Jan 1, 2021)

A quick PS, if you want to make your own ... Check post #30 in https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/gilbert-erector-set-1913-motor.89171/page-3#post-810218
@BGHansen used drill rod.


----------



## TrxR (Jan 3, 2021)

Would a couple of these work for bushings?












						TTC 75-206-322 .2570
					

Save Goodbye To Crooked Holes With Swiss Precision From TTC!Hole making deserves to be straight and easy, and TTC's P Style Swiss Precision Drill Jig Bushings are the perfect precision setup solution for your drilling needs. TTC's Swiss-made 52100-steel bushings give you precision press-fit...




					www.traverscanada.com
				




or would you go up to the next size which is .2656"

Also ive got an old 4x52 belt/drum sander here would it work to surface the face of the cutter and bushing with the right belt?  if not I will have to see if I can find someone with surface grinder or mill.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 3, 2021)

I would probably get the 265 one.   The wire is hard to keep perfectly straight. 
I think a sander or grinder would be fine. 
Joe


----------



## TrxR (Jan 4, 2021)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> Like hman said,  I used a drill bushing.   You can get them in almost any size for just a few bucks.
> Here is the one I built.
> Joe
> 
> ...


Is there a specific  purpose for the big spacer under the spring? I was thinking  of just using a fender type washer between the head of the bolt and the flat bar the another one between the bottom of the flat and a old valve spring then another one between the spring and the nut.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 4, 2021)

That is the shaft that it pivots on.  There is a bushing in it.   Just wanted to make it larger.
Joe


----------



## TrxR (Jan 4, 2021)

So its just to allow a larger bushing surface area? Brass bushing?


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah I just wanted to make the bushing larger so it wouldn't wear out as fast.  I  used the thrust bearing just to over do it. 
Joe


----------



## TrxR (Jan 5, 2021)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> Yeah I just wanted to make the bushing larger so it wouldn't wear out as fast.  I  used the thrust bearing just to over do it.
> Joe


What percent lead do you use for your cores.  I found a supplier that will make whatever  percentage  you want.  they stock 1/4" in 99.95% or 99.75% i forget what he told me.  what mixture do you use? If its a custom mix its a minimum of 200lbs but if its the pure lead its can be bought in 25lb increments  .


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 5, 2021)

I have only used pure lead.  Some guys say the half percent antimony is better.  It depends on who you ask. 

Joe


----------

